# Just have to do it!!!!!!!!!!



## Pitboss (Feb 11, 2006)

I have no idea how many journals I have here at IM, but I'm hoping this will be my last. 

I started hitting the gym after several years off May 1, 2001. Not to out of shape, soft would be a good description. I was 181 lbs and about 16% bf. A year later I was at 195 lbs and 14% bf. Almost hit my goal of 200lbs but life, or injuries kept from there. Can't believe how much time has gone by. 

Well the past 15 months have really been the worst for me, taking the toll both mentally and physically. But we are past that and looking ahead 

So I start now at the lowest I have been in 15 years.... 167 lbs!!!!!!!! bf % ?? who knows and who cares!! I am on a mission. I will be at 200lbs by April 2007, my 40th... ouch lol. I have lost over 2 inches in my arms, I have no chest, legs are pathetic, but my waist is still a 33 LOL

Now getting to the gym and eating aren't that easy for me. I work anywhere from 70 to 90 hours a week. Most nights I get only 5 maybe 6 hours sleep. Running on caffiene most days. This past week I was able to get to the gym 3 times. Hey 3 is better than none!!!!!!!!!!! 

Now my gym is open 24 hours Monday thru Thurs and I will need to take advantage of that while I am still awake at 3am. Tired workout sucks but working out is working out!! 

Went to the gym today. Still lifting light  but hey no choice. Did back workout. Not going to post sets, weight yet.. 

So here we go!!


----------



## Shae (Feb 12, 2006)

You have my problem, dude. I get called into work like everyday other than the time I am scheduled to spend. So that means, not much time to w/o and the junk food is in front of you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 12, 2006)

Good luck Pitboss and welcome back to IM.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Feb 12, 2006)

what routine are you going to be doing?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2006)

Good luck Pit boss, I can relate to what your saying. 
It sucks when work gets in the way of a workout, I normally go in the gym at 5:00 am and once I get to work I feel like a million bucks.I miss that feeling.

Well any way good thing for muscle memory! You should be OK.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2006)

i hope everything takes a turn for the better for you.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2006)

Best Wishes to you my Friend, do what you can do, like you say, it's better than not working out!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What routine??? Sleep when I can, lift when I can and eat anything I can!! lol

Got home and in bed by 3:30. Up at 8:50 and posting here at 9:05...  Sore from yesterdays workout. I can feel the Popeye syndrome coming on. You know when you do bi's or back and then two days later you can't get your arms straight, kind of walking around with your elbows bent looking like Popeye  

Have to be at work at 11:30, off at 7:30, nap for a couple of hours.... booty call at 2am!!!!   ... damn Monday I am working 15 hours straight, gonna be hurting.

Have a great day all!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2006)

PB my friend - long time since you've had a journal here.  I hope you stick around.  Your daily stories in your journal were always fun to read 

Welcome back


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 12, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> PB my friend - long time since you've had a journal here.  I hope you stick around.  Your daily stories in your journal were always fun to read
> 
> Welcome back



I do miss this place.. well some of the people here 

Hopefully I can be entertaining, at least I try to be. 

So got a late start to the gym, dinking around here ar IM like old times, had to get gas, stop for a bottle of water and next thing you know I have about 30 minutes to work out .. oops.

here's a quote from last week


			
				Pitboss said:
			
		

> 167 sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  At one point my arms were pushing 18, now ??? 15.5 tops.  I just started back in the gym after who knows how long off. Lets see dumb bell bench 45, 50 and last set 55 for almost 7...   I used to do 10 to 12 reps of lat pull downs for my weight 190/200 now 150 for less than 10.  Not the direction I wanted to go these past few years. Time to start all over. I have less than 15 months to get to my goal.. same goal I have had for 4 years. To be at 200 by 40.
> 
> Though as "little" as I am I can still bounce



So today I hit chest again. Just sticking to dumbells until the muscles are remembering how this weight lifting thing works.. LOL 

Flat dumbell press
warm ups 45 x 17, 45 x 15
55 x 13, 60 x 10, 65 x 9
Not bad, I guess. Better than last week  and not too much rest inbetewwn sets.

Incline DB
50 x 12, 55 x 8, 55 x 8.. 

Hammer strength flat
110 x 8, 110 x 7, 110 x 6.25  

I haven't done any tricep or bicep sets yet. For now they are getting a good enough workout with back and bi's.

and to kind of answer Joesmooth20 about routine I will break down how I normally split it up
back and bi
chest and tri
legs
shoulder and traps

I am a firm believer of doing back and bi's together, same with chest and tri. It doesn't make any sense working bi or tri on seperate days since they are getting a good workout with the larger muscle. I think the word over training applies here when you do chest and bi, and the next day back and tri. That's just my opinion. 

Lets see what did I eat today?? Started with a 600 calorie shake, then almost a whole medium pizza.. hey never said I was gonna eat healthy!! Just eat!! Gonna have a turkey on wheat, with avocado, red onion, cheddar and mayo here soon.  I do miss the days of working 8 to 5. Get up at 5am, gym, eat, at work eat @ 9, lunch @ 12, eat @ 3, dinner around 6 or 7, pure protien around 11. oh well those days are not what I am living now so got to do what I can. 

I find this entertaining...  I finally realized that where I am at this point in my "life" is not attractive or appealing to women near my age. So I have settled with what works, the under 30 women!!! Just having fun, not looking for anything serious. Don't care for the chance of comments like "cool you brought your dad" when we go to the local bar/club scene  

Now I'm not one to consider myself a slut, but I have more than enough expeirence, especially over the past 5 years. Women in their mid 30's and later know what they are doing in the bedroom. They know what they want and how they want it. They also know how to give it.  Not saying that every 37 year old woman knows this but experience does count for something! That and finally being comfortable with themself.  Not all will agree with me here which is fine. but the same applies to a 38 year old male vs a 22 year old male.  

Anyhow.. no way will I be at the gym in morning. Getting enough cardio tonight  

see ya!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome back PB ... it's been a long time.  Hope things are going as well as can be expected.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2006)

PB?  Is that you darlin'?  OMG!!!!!!

I am so glad to see you again!  I will definitely keep up with this journal!  I've missed you!!!!   

Thanks for the compliment for those of us over 30....

Love you darlin....hey, cell phone number is still the same if you ever wanna chat....miss talkin' to you.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2006)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Don't care for the chance of comments like "cool you brought your dad" when we go to the local bar/club scene



You have to put colours in your hair and then you can avoid that comment.   I over heard the neighbour's ex tell her daughter that she shouldn't talk to highschool boys like me - tattoos/piercings.  The daughter said that I was her dad's neighbour and I was married with a daughter and everything.


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey Fit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Call you?? mmmm    

Glad see two more familiar and "friendly" people here 

NT you did not go out and buy a 4 door Charger??? Ah! The Challenger is the one to get in 2007, maybe 2008.

NT you look younger than you are, dress, act, etc.  I on the other hand have always looked older than I am. I occasionally dye the grays out, not all of them but most. Looks funny when it's all too dark!! It's almost worse when people ask  "you dyed your hair" versus "damn you got alot of gray!!" 

Besides it's cool seeing the reaction of the Hotel clerk when I tell them just one bed for me and daughter. 

Well got to bed at 3:30am today, up at 8:30 for round two. Wonder how old you have to be to start losing your sex drive? I swear mine just gets worse each passing year. Amanda (the ex-gf) used to blame working at a strip club for my reason of being horny all the time. I blame her being 40 for not wanting it while it's still there.. LOL. Maybe she was right????  It's almost like foreplay all day long at work.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2006)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> NT you did not go out and buy a 4 door Charger??? Ah! The Challenger is the one to get in 2007, maybe 2008.



With two dogs and a daughter, it was either that or a minivan, and I won't ever be ready for a minivan.  We do have the Challenger on the list to buy.  It does look great.  



			
				Pitboss said:
			
		

> NT you look younger than you are, dress, act, etc.  I on the other hand have always looked older than I am. I occasionally dye the grays out, not all of them but most. Looks funny when it's all too dark!! It's almost worse when people ask  "you dyed your hair" versus "damn you got alot of gray!!"



I have to ... I'm turning the big 4-0 this year.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2006)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Ah! The Challenger is the one to get in 2007, maybe 2008.




I have mine coming actually!!!  Should go nicely sitting beside the hubby's 70 Plum Crazy Challenger, don't you think??


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I have mine coming actually!!!  Should go nicely sitting beside the hubby's 70 Plum Crazy Challenger, don't you think??



You've ordered one?  I thought it was still a concept vehicle.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2006)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Amanda (the ex-gf) used to blame working at a strip club for my reason of being horny all the time.




Darn....I need to get my hubby a job at a strip club!


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 13, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> With two dogs and a daughter, it was either that or a minivan, and I won't ever be ready for a minivan.  We do have the Challenger on the list to buy.  It does look great.
> 
> I have to ... I'm turning the big 4-0 this year.



Mini Vans are cool!!! I tried to get one when we were married but she put her foot down and made me get a Durango. 

40...... damn I'm right behind you.   

Okay where I work I see all types of ages, all types of back grounds, all types of wanna be's. But what gets me the most is when I see someone trying to look and act 20 years youngr than they are. I dress for the most part like I did 20 years ago. jeans and t's. Mostly skateboard or surf t's. Some Harley t's, etc. that's who I am. But at the same time when I see some guy walking in the door that's my age or about wearing what I would wear it looks kind of weird, like "who ya trying to fool?" Have to think if people thnk that when they see me????  Ouch. Time for a new wardrobe.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nooooo, you can't order yet!   It's on the hubby's list of things to buy as soon as it hits!


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Darn....I need to get my hubby a job at a strip club!



 

So what's making your sex drive so alive????


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2006)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Mini Vans are cool!!! I tried to get one when we were married but she put her foot down and made me get a Durango.
> 
> 40...... damn I'm right behind you.
> 
> Okay where I work I see all types of ages, all types of back grounds, all types of wanna be's. But what gets me the most is when I see someone trying to look and act 20 years youngr than they are. I dress for the most part like I did 20 years ago. jeans and t's. Mostly skateboard or surf t's. Some Harley t's, etc. that's who I am. But at the same time when I see some guy walking in the door that's my age or about wearing what I would wear it looks kind of weird, like "who ya trying to fool?" Have to think if people thnk that when they see me????  Ouch. Time for a new wardrobe.



You are right, some can and other's can't.  Until someone says I can't, I will continue.  Ok, who am I kidding, I will never dress in a suit and tie - just won't happen.


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 13, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You are right, some can and other's can't.  Until someone says I can't, I will continue.  Ok, who am I kidding, I will never dress in a suit and tie - just won't happen.



I won't work anywhere where I have to wear a suit and a tie. But I look damn good in one


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2006)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> So what's making your sex drive so alive????




Hubby says I'm a nymph!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2006)

PB ... we'd have a great time working at the same strip club


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2006)

Who?  You and Mrs. NT?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2006)

She did work part time at a strip club here ... she had too much fun.  She's got too much party in her to work at a place like that.


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hubby says I'm a nymph!!!





			
				naturaltan said:
			
		

> PB ... we'd have a great time working at the same strip club





			
				Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Who?  You and Mrs. NT?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 14, 2006)

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!!!!



TY!!! sorry so late replying though. Hope you had a nice night!!



I,ve worked som much so far this week I don't remember what day it is. The days are long when you get up at 9am and don't get to bed until 3am!!! I have another one of those days today. Tomorrow I will have a little break and finally get to the gym. Might have to do two workouts, shoulders/traps and then before I go to work at 9pm do a light leg workout. 

Actually that might be my only way to get my workouts in and maybe more per week. I'll have to try it. Working one body part every 10 days just ain't gonna cut it.. blah!!!

It's sucks here today, like 80 and clear skies. 
Later all!! have an awesome day.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2006)

Two-a-days huh?  Well.....okay then!


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 22, 2006)

*Gggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I finally get a week where I can get a workout in everyday this week, but nooooooooooooooooooo.

First I was lazy Monday morning and decided I needed the rest. I had Tues morn, anytime Wed day, Thursday night, anytime Friday and Saturday and Sunday morning. So what happened??

Well I picked up a closing shift on Monday so it was a 15 hour day and in bed at 3:30am. Thought I'd try and go Tuesday after work since I couldn't do the morning but by the time I got out of work I was exhausted. Was in bed by 9:30 and woke up this morning at 9:00. Never, ever sleep that long!!

Okay new day got to do it!! Off o the gym I go. All pumped up and ready to start hitting it hard. Yeah right. My membership expired. LOL. No cash on me. No checks on me. And honestly no extra money to spend this week. FUK!!! 

So now what???  Guess I'll be cashing in my pennies, nickels, dimes and quarters today. Close to te $99.00 in need. Not sure which is worse, cashing in change to pay for a gym membership or being able to pay for a years membership with change you have laying around.  

Off topic. I miss my kid!!!!!!! and dammit I miss Amanda. It's been almost 3 months.  

I try to keep myself busy with other women, a 21 year old, a 23 year, and 2 36 year olds. However only one really appeals to me a possible long term. But she has her issues to not get involved right now.. figures. Maybe that's best since I stil have issues with my ex-gf. 

Carter on the other hand. Well I miss him. I haven't been seeing him as much as I should, or want or ??? I don't know.  Since my ex-wife and fiance/daughter moved into a house together it's like he has a new complete family and I feel like I'm not needed as much. He has a full time father figure now and well I don't feel my presence in his life is that important. May not sound right but unless you have been in this situation you really can't understand it. I guess. Obviously I don't blame him, he's only 5 and I don't blame his mom. Mostly it's by my choice. I didn't see him for xmas because I felt it was more important for him to be around a family enviroment. Same applies on the weekends I am suppose to get him. If they have plans to do something as a family I tell her to take him. It's no big deal. It is and it isn't. I just miss him. 

Now another matter I have run into regarding relationships.. I have never thought about having or not having a relationship with someone with a child. Or having another child if and when I remarry. Didn't think it would matter. However, after kind of dating a single mother I came realize something. I compare my kid against hers. Of course my kid is awesome, flawless, etc and hers isn't lol. But most of all I think regardless how great she is, her or any other single mother I may date, that I just can't commit. I'm have guilt trips about the possiblity of becoming someone else's father, step-father. How can I justify being a full time father to someone elses child when I can't be there for mine?  I know from my own childhood experience I hold no resentment to my father for having more children, I have two half sisters. As a child I never even thought how can he do that to me?? So it doesn't stem from childhood. I know where it comes from. From my own guilt of leaving my wife, my child, my family, my life. They always say never stay in a marriage for the kids sake. Maybe that's true. But I never heard them say stay in the marriage for your own sake. Oh well we all live with our ghosts and this one is mine. 

Think I'll go count my change now


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 22, 2006)

i had a stepfather but trust me my real father's attention was important even from a very young age. _you_ understand maybe your reasons to give your son space with his new family but he doesn't. all he is going to see is you choosing to not spend so much time with him. i also had step daughters and when their dad cancelled plans with them they were crushed. kids don't think they feel. get back in there you are needed far more than you think new guy in the picture or not.


----------



## Shae (Feb 22, 2006)

P.B., if you don't mind me  hitting on you and commenting on your pic you just put up: DAYUM!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 27, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i had a stepfather but trust me my real father's attention was important even from a very young age. _you_ understand maybe your reasons to give your son space with his new family but he doesn't. all he is going to see is you choosing to not spend so much time with him. i also had step daughters and when their dad cancelled plans with them they were crushed. kids don't think they feel. get back in there you are needed far more than you think new guy in the picture or not.



Thank you!! I'm still in the picture, just not as much as I had been. Picking him up his weekend!!


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 27, 2006)

Shae said:
			
		

> P.B., if you don't mind me  hitting on you and commenting on your pic you just put up: DAYUM!!!



If you are trying to make me blush it worked


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow the last few days have been ???? crazy I guess. I cashed in my change, $54.93, not enough to renew my membership.. LOL. Didn't matter anyway. I have had no time for the gym since Thursday. More drama in the life of PB.

For about 2 months I have been semi-dating this girl. Prolly a bad choice right from the start. She's 21, I thought maybe 25, oops, she has a 2 year old boy, she lives with her ex-bf, works 2 jobs, basically min wage jobs, oh and she doesn't have a car. Yeah what was I thinking?? All the signs, plus some to stay away. Now that we got all her great attributes out there you can pretty much guess what happens next. 

She calls me Thursday crying. Her and her Ex got into it. He got a little physical with her and then left the apartment. I told her to call the cops if he comes back anytime soon. Don't call me!! As badly as I wanted to find this guy and deal with it myself it's not worth the assault and battery charges i would have earned. 

She calls me back about an hour later and tells me her baby siter will keep her boy over night and she wants to come to work with me. Yes she was, and now again is a stripper... I know, I know what was I thinking. Wait it gets better!!  So she goes to wrk with me. She needs to make some cash quick to get moved out. 

I drop her off around 4am and as soon as she is in the door the phone rings. I am already prepared to deal with this asshole... but he's not there. In fact either is the furniture!! He moved out while she was out.  He left her with no furniture, rent due on the 1st, etc. Pretty shitty if you ask me. I could never do that. I would have least told her, and paid the rent for the next month. Give her some time to find a room mate or something. 

Yeah you guessed it. I moved all my stuff from storage on Friday so she has what she needs in the apartment. Then she asked me to move in with her.  I really wanted to say no. But I couldn't. I'm such a sucker. A regular Knight in shining armor..  I did offer to find her a roomate but she refuses to let anyone live with her that she doesn't know or trust around her kid. I respect that and totally understand that. She also suggested that we live as roommates in seperate rooms for now until her kid gets used to me there.  Again I respect that. He may only be 2.5 but he knows Kelly isn't around and keeps asking for him. For me to just move into her room would be too much. Plus if things continue to work between us it will be a lot easier adjustment for her kid and mine. When I bring Carter over he will sleep in my room with me and not have to share a room with Hayden, yet. 

So there's my weekend.. lol 

no more time today  

Next entry: How to deal with your emotions as you watch your half naked girlfriend flirt with guys right in front of you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 27, 2006)

WOW PB.... talk about as the world turns......but I remember that Knight on a white horse quality about you!  You're truly a wonderful man!  I hope this girl really KNOWS HOW to appreciate you.


----------



## Shae (Feb 28, 2006)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> If you are trying to make me blush it worked


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 28, 2006)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Next entry: How to deal with your emotions as you watch your half naked girlfriend flirt with guys right in front of you!



I think it takes a very special type of guy.  I don't know many that would be ok with it.  If you two decide to make a go of it, you better be sure you are ok with her being a stripper.  

Nt's take on it ... as long as they keep forking out the cash, they're paying for some of the rent.  I told the missus it's the easiest money one can make.   She did think about it at one time ... doing it as a fun thing to do (I know it's different when it's your only means of money) but I felt that if suckers were willing to throw a large amount of money away, who is she not to accept it.


----------

